# Free Duckweed



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a whole bunch of Duckweed, and it seems the more I toss out, the faster it grows. I have to ditch some more, and if anyone would actually want the stuff, I can send it to you. 
You'll get enough to ensure that you'll never need any more if you use it as a starter culture, but not enough to give your fish a big feeding. I have enough for about 3 people.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Will you ship to boston?


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

are you in canada?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm in Alabama, and yes, I'll ship to anywhere in the lower 48 for free. AK & HI would have to pay shipping, but you'd get by a lot cheaper getting it somewhere closer to you. it's just duckweed, after all, and most folks should likely be glad to give it away just to be rid of it. It's definitely the gift that keeps on giving.

One batch is claimed, leaving 2 more.


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 25, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> I'm in Alabama, and yes, I'll ship to anywhere in the lower 48 for free. AK & HI would have to pay shipping, but you'd get by a lot cheaper getting it somewhere closer to you. it's just duckweed, after all, and most folks should likely be glad to give it away just to be rid of it. It's definitely the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> One batch is claimed, leaving 2 more.


do u still have duckweed and do you pay shipping? lol. I live in virginia.


----------

